# xfce 4.8 to xfce 4.10 but xfce-utils won't deinstall...



## JamesElstone (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Need a bit of quick help to a hopefully simple issue I have.

I haven't updated my ports recently, but after doing a portsnap fetch and portsnap update, I noticed in the UPDATING test that xfce-utils should be deinstalled before upgrading to xfce 4.10.

Now my problem is that the /usr/ports/misc/xfce-utils port has gone, so can't de-install using make , and when running a [CMD=""]pkgdb -F[/CMD]I get the following issue:


```
host# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'sysutils/xfce4-utils': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'sysutils/xfce4-utils' was removed on 2012-06-23 because:
	"No longer relevant, see UPDATING"
-> Hint:  xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.8
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2 ? [no] yes
--->  Deinstalling 'xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2'
pkg_delete: package 'xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
xfce-4.8
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2	(pkg_delete failed)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2
```

How do I break the catch 22 position?

Thanks in advance.

James.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

An installed port is a package, so use the package tools to delete it:
`# pkg_delete -f xfce4-utils-4.8.3_2`


----------



## JamesElstone (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks wblock; Was the force attribute I had over looked.


----------

